# Sublimation Transfers



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Since the transition from a home based web business to a storefront I can see there is a demand for ink sublimation T-Shirts.
My shop is located in Lakeland Florida, and I can't even find anyone local to refer anyone to.
I have an epson printer I can get the inks for, but I'm unsure if I want to drop 1k for an "experiment".
I have 2 questions:

1) Is there any companies out there that will print and ship to me? Then I could press them myself and see the quality.

2) I normally use BroderBros for my shirts. Is there any particular brand of shirt that would work best with ink sub?

I know I've read alot of horror stories with the cartridges getting clogged if you don't use them frequently. It would make sense for anyone with an ink sub printer to offer these services to keep the ink flowing, along with making some easy money.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Mike-

We would be glad to help...your need (1st question) is our specialty!

You can send me a private message or an email to [email protected]

Regards,

Jae


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Mike-

Question 2: There are many manufacturers of shirts that will work with dyesub technology. The higher the amount of poly the more vivid the colors are produced post-imaging.

50/50 is the lowest poly content I would use as it gives a vintage / washed out look post image.

Anything less than 50% isn't commercially sellable I.M.O, unless this is your market 

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

There are places (and maybe JaeAmera can help) that you can order the transfers from and do your own pressing. I would certainly start there.

As for the poly content, the new wicking materials are awesome for dye sub and do print vivid colors. The teens and 20 somethings love the wicking materials.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Check with your sublimation vendor. They, like Conde, may have a fullfillment department.


----------



## kanedaddy (Feb 3, 2011)

Dowling graphics makes custom tranfers.. I've used them before.. They also have a bunch of stock transfers
Home


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

There are a few who do print sub prints. Coast Graphic Supply is one on the West coast


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I've done a few sub prints for people who don't want to invest in the ink. Keeps my printer running so it doesn't clog. You do know though that sublimation works best on white colored fabric. You can do light pastels, but the darker your material the less likely it is that the image will show up. You need 100% polyester. The image will not stick to the cotton. So you get a washed out faded print and the less poly in the fabric the fainter the images will be.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We've helped people in the past with samples too. 

Would also help me get rid of some of the shipping boxes. Don't want to give them back to the PO. Lol.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Contact Dave with S&K very professional and very fast delivery.


----------

